# whole turkey in crockpot?



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried cooking an entire turkey in the crockpot? It's been in the stand-alone freezer for about 7 months old so I'd like to hurry up and use it. If I can cook it in the crockpot, do I need to add water or seasonings to it?

I want to just cook the meat, and then come up with ideas for it. I know part of it will become sandwich meat.









~Nay


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

Dang! How big is your crockpot?









I would look for a recipe for cooking a chicken and kind of go from there. I would definitely add spices and some onions, garlic and celery. I think you would need to add water, I'm not sure how much though. HTH

I found a recipe for Turkey in a crockpot. Here This recipe calls for a 6lb. turkey. Instead of stuffing it w/ stuffing, I would stuff it w/ the veggies and spray Olive Oil on top, season w/ salt and pepper, and whatever other spices you like, and cook for the time stated.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

moved to Good Eating forum


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

I've done this many times -- I cook it just like a chicken -- water (stock), veggies, spices....and let it cook alllllllll day (like 10 hours for a 7/8 lb turkey)
it always turns out


----------

